# plus (prononciation ou non du "s")



## yeurin

On prononce le mot plus /plys/ dans la phrase :la santé estbeaucoup *plus( avec s ou non)* que  l absence...


----------



## raidam

Bonjour,

oui dans cette phrase plus signifie más donc on prononce le "s".

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit:

La cuestión es más compleja. Personalmente no lo pronunciaría.
Consultar el párrafo dedicado a la pronunciación en en CNTRL (página 3)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola : 

Yo lo pronuncio, pero hay gente que no : en este caso creo que puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana, siempre encontrarás a quien haga como tú...


----------



## bubblessssss

Hola de nuevo,
Otra duda, ¿cuándo se pronuncia la "s" de plus en francés?
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Paquita

Depende :
il en veut toujours plus = plussssssssssss = más
je ne t'aime plus = plu = ya no te quiero...


----------



## alorensal

-En contexto matemático: "trois plus quatre ça fait sept"
-Cuando es sinónimo de "davantage" : "je n'en sais pas plus"
No se pronuncia cuando va seguido de "de" más complemento: "j'ai plus d'amis qu'avant" y cuando sustituye a "pas" en una negativa: "je n'en veux plus"


----------



## aprenent

Bonjour,
pourrait-quelqu'un nous expliquer quand est-ce qu'on prononce le "s" de plus et quand on ne le prononce pas?
Merci d'avance.


(S'il vous plaît, corrigez mes fautes)


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Cuando significa "más" se pronuncia la "s". "Quiero más"

Cuando significa "ya no hay", no se pronuncia. "il *n'*y a *plus *de saisons" (cuando es negativo : je *n'*en veux *plus *= no quiero más.

Pero hay excepciones.

Espera otras respuestas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Soy -yo te lo ha explicado perfecto. Sólo te añadiré una forma nemotécnica para que te sea más fácil.

Plus (+) => más pronunciación.
Plus (ya no; no más) = > ya no se pronuncia, no se pronuncia más.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## aprenent

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones.
¡La regla nemotécnica es magnífica!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Aprenent:
*
Estoy seguro que esta página te gustará. Si cliqueas en las flechitas verdes, incluso podrás oír la pronunciación (maravillas de la _high tech_...).


----------



## keera

Bonjour!! Querría saber si en la siguiente frase, la "s" final de plus se pronunciaría, o solo son ocurrencias mías. Es que, al estar al lado de una palabra que empieza por vocal, me suena a que se pronuncia.
Je n'étudierai pas parce que je n'ai pas plus examens.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Keera:

No, no se pronunciaría, porque tampoco iría delante de vocal:

Je n'étudierai pas parce que je n'ai plus d'examen.

Si no fuera porque tenemos que poner esta preposición sí, se haría la "liaison" y se pronunciaría ligeramente la S final de plus.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mariest

keera said:


> Bonjour!! Querría saber si en la siguiente frase, la "s" final de plus se pronunciaría, o solo son ocurrencias mías. Es que, al estar al lado de una palabra que empieza por vocal, me suena a que se pronuncia.
> Je n'étudierai pas parce que je n'ai pas plus examens.


 

Je n'étudierai pas parce que je n'ai pas plus examens.

Le "plus" est déjà la négation.

aqui no se pronuncia la "s" final. En otros casos si se podria pronunciar:

EJ: 4 más 4 (4 plu*s *4).. pero est "plus" no sinifica una negacion sino una adicion...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque *Gévy *ya lo ha indicado muy prudente y discretamente, quizá convenga insistir en que en realidad es:

*Je n'étudierai pas parce que je n'ai plus d'examens.
*
Como ya se ha dicho, aquí, la "s" no se pronuncia. 

Donde sí se pronunciaría sería en:

*J'ai plus d'examens que toi.*


----------



## finape

¿Se pronuncia la "s" de en plus"? ¿Porqué?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se pronuncia la S de "plus" cuando tiene el sentido de* más*. "En plus" es ade*más* y se pronuncia la S.

Así de fácil.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## finape

merci Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> Se pronuncia la S de "plus" cuando tiene el sentido de* más*.



Acabo de oir la expresión : "le plus près possible" que en seguida me ha recordado esta pregunta..

"Plus" significa "más", y la "s" no se pronuncia . Ni idea del porqué.

Me temo que haya otras.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Acabo de oir la expresión : "le plus près possible" que en seguida me ha recordado esta pregunta..
> 
> "Plus" significa "más", y la "s" no se pronuncia . Ni idea del porqué.
> 
> Me temo que haya otras.




Pese a que aquí *plus *significa más (_davantage_), la *s* no se pronuncia porque está delante de un *adverbio *que empieza por consonante (si el adverbio empezara por vocal, haríamos el enlace o _liaison_).

Ejemplos:

- André joue plu(s) longtemps que Pierre.  
- Il travaille plus*_*intelligemment que lui.


*EDIT*:
Se me pregunta (por mensajería privada) (pues sí, la timidez, por suerte, aún existe...) si lo que aquí asevero cumple con alguna regla y, para ser sincero, creo recordar que lo leí hace ya tiempo. No obstante, he comprobado que es una regla creíble ya que no parece fallar.


----------



## Paquita

Creo poder añadir que también pasa con los adjetivo:

il est  plus simple de ...por ejemplo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

He encontrado la siguiente página que puede ser de mucha utilidad a nuestros amigos principiantes (y a los que no lo son, para poder explicarlo mejor):

- *la prononciation de plus*


----------



## mononokui

Este tema me interesa bastante y he comparado las dos fuentes proporcionadas por Víctor Pérez en el post anterior y por Cintia&Martine hace tiempo:


Cintia&Martine said:


> Consultar el párrafo dedicado a la pronunciación en en CNTRL (página 3)





> [ply] devant consonne, [plyz] devant voyelle et _h_ muet: _plus droite_ [], _plus aimable_ [], _plus harmonieux_ []. À la pause et devant _que_, tendance à restituer _s_ final dans la prononc. sous l'infl. de l'orth., par souci de clarté ou sous l'effet de l'insistance (v. G. STRAKA, _Formation de la prononc. fr._, Strasbourg, Klincksieck, 1980, pp.237-244).
> (...)


La única duda que me queda es respecto al ejemplo


> Marc a plu*s* *de travail* que Luc. [plys]


que no iría delante de _que_, ni tampoco hay confusión posible con el _plus _de sentido negativo, (donc pas _par souci de clarté_). ¿Correspondería entonces al caso _sous l'effet de l'insistance_? ¿Todos los franceses pronunciáis la _s_ de ese _plus_?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

mononokui said:


> La única duda que me queda es respecto al ejemplo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc a plus de travail que Luc.
> 
> 
> 
> que no iría delante de _que_, ni tampoco hay confusión posible con el _plus _de sentido negativo, (donc pas _par souci de clarté_). ¿Correspondería entonces al caso _sous l'effet de l'insistance_? ¿Todos los franceses pronunciáis la _s_ de ese _plus_?
Click to expand...


Si mi opinión vale, en esa frase yo *sí* pronuncio la "s" de ese "plus".


----------



## Paquita

Yo también
Pero estamos en el caso general del sentido de "más" indicado por Gévy  en el que debe pronunciarse.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Yo también, pero NO estamos en el caso particular del adverbio y del adjetivo en los cuales "plus = más" pierde su sonido "s" sino en el caso general en que debe pronunciarse.



He estado mirando la página que he dado más arriba y en ella explican que al estar delante de un substantivo, hay que pronunciarla (supongo que pese a que entre los dos haya una preposición).


----------



## Mederic

Supongo que "plus" en el sentido de "más" se prononcia siempre* sin "s"* delante de un adjetivo o adverbio:

plus tôt, plus longtemps, plus riche, plus fort ...

Mis amigos del sur de Francia (Pau), prononcian la "s" de "moins" en los mismos casos que "plus"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Los compañeros del foro English-Français han hecho un cuadro sobre la *pronunciación de plus*

Está aquí:
plus (prononciation)

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Magasol

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Désolée mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre....  Dans la phrase "*Je n'étudierai pas parce que je n'ai plus d'examens" *le plus signifie "más"; No estudiaré porque no tengo más exámenes" Pourquoi on ne le prononce pas alors? 

Merci


----------



## janpol

Ici, "plus" est une négation (ne plus). J'ai passé un examen ce matin; c'était le dernier, maintenant je n'en ai plus à passer."


----------

